# ESPN bottomline



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Before I install it, does anyone out there use it? What do you guys think? I want it at work and home, so I can keep an eye on World Cup and Baseball.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its ok, I removed it because I couldn't work with all those scores at the bottom of my screen.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

James, there is an auto-hide feature so that you can pass your cursor over the selected area of the screen and the interface pops up. That way it won't distract you all the time or take up room on your desktop.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just installed it here at home, I'll give it a try......


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

My friend has it. It's AWESOME. It has scores for everything.


----------

